# It's my 19th birthday



## Lennox97 (Sep 9, 2015)

Im 19 and its my birthday...just thought ill point that out


----------



## mqg96 (Mar 5, 2015)

Happy birthday to you too! 

and mine is tomorrow just to let anyone know!


----------



## Lennox97 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you, yes ur 20 tomorrow right? how exciting!


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday! :happybirthday::happybirthday::happybirthday::happybirthday::happybirthday::happybirthday::happybirthday:
They say that birthdays are the most important indicators of time. Not because it's a practical measurement of your day to day life, but a time for you to reflect and say, "I want to punch younger me" and to look into the future and say, "In the future I'll want to punch me and current me."
But you'll feel both pessimistic and optimistic because you can't fix your past mistakes and future you can't fix current you's mistakes. The only thing you can do is to try not make that many mistakes so that future you won't facepalm so hard his head will shape into a veteran stress ball. 
Here's to another X amount of years you have left.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!
Enjoy!:happybirthday:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## mqg96 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lennox97 said:


> Thank you, yes ur 20 tomorrow right? how exciting!


Yep, I'm 20 now! It's an elevating feeling! :laughing:


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

happy birthday little man


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

HLBD!!!!! roud: How was it?


----------



## ZeldaFan20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Lennox97 (Sep 9, 2015)

XcrashX said:


> HLBD!!!!! roud: How was it?


It was ergh


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

mqg96 said:


> Yep, I'm 20 now! It's an elevating feeling! :laughing:


I remember 20 like it was yesterday. Enjoy it while you can. It will seem like a flash and 25 years will have gone by.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lennox97 said:


> Im 19 and its my birthday...just thought ill point that out


​You have your life in front of you. Don't squander it. Savor it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Be happy and eat something yummy. Spend time with friends and laugh heartily.


----------



## imsoFiNe (Feb 4, 2016)

Lennox97 said:


> Im 19 and its my birthday...just thought ill point that out


happy birthday !!!!


----------



## Musical (Feb 1, 2015)

deleted


----------

